# Lady Gaga's Meat Dress



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The title literally says it all.

http://blogs.reuters.com/photo/2010/09/13/lady-gagas-meat-dress-in-hindsight/

Huh.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I heard in an interview that it was a political statement but not sure what the statement is.  At first when I saw her walk on stage I didn't know it was meat and thought "oh wow she's dressed down." until I looked carefully and saw that it was raw meat.  Whatever, she's young and she thinks she matters a lot, so be it.  As long as she's not hurting anybody then who cares.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

That is just plain weird and I would not listen to any statement that is trying to make.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

That is just so gross.  I have no idea what kind of statement she's trying to make but it certainly doesn't appear to have anything to do with animal rights.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Huh?  I hope she used the proper cuts for the dish.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd be worried about e-coli or worse from all of that raw meat.. even stray dogs would be a threat! 

It's funny.. I'd never even really heard of her until this last winter.  My kids aren't into her music at all, and when finally I asked them who Lady GaGa is they both said a crappy singer and my daughter said and a sl*t too!


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

I wonder what PETA thinks of this.


----------



## tangy (Aug 27, 2009)

From far away it still looks better than this outfit of hers.. http://www.msg.com/photos/lady-gaga-at-radio-city-music-hall/gaga-live-in-nyc-1.31578


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have only heard of her in the news I get the impression though she is a Madonna wanna be without the signing talent.


----------



## catering101 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think she's overdone it.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif I mean do you really need to wear raw meat to something public and prestigious as this? Kids watch these types of shows too, you know. God knows, what they'll be thinking watching her like that. :S


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

leeniek said:


> I'd be worried about e-coli or worse from all of that raw meat.. even stray dogs would be a threat!
> 
> It's funny.. I'd never even really heard of her until this last winter. My kids aren't into her music at all, and when finally I asked them who Lady GaGa is they both said a crappy singer and my daughter said and a sl*t too!


WOW! How old are your kids? I'm not into her music at all either but the lady has some serious vocal chops - what she choses to sing is another matter, but talent is talent no matter what. Then again I'm a musician so regardless of musical genre I don't denounce someone's talent just because they do different music than I do. She also writes all of her own music which not many artists do and besides being highly controversial she most certainly is not deserving of the name your kids called her. It is very disturbing when people judge a woman from only her clothing and nothing else.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wonder what her slip was made  of


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Koukouvagia said:


> WOW! How old are your kids? I'm not into her music at all either but the lady has some serious vocal chops - what she choses to sing is another matter, but talent is talent no matter what. Then again I'm a musician so regardless of musical genre I don't denounce someone's talent just because they do different music than I do. She also writes all of her own music which not many artists do and besides being highly controversial she most certainly is not deserving of the name your kids called her. It is very disturbing when people judge a woman from only her clothing and nothing else.


My son is 17 and my daughter is 15. Both of them have interesting tastes when it comes to music and aren't your "typical" teenagers. My daughter is quite judgemental when it comes to people who dress revealingly... she would have said the same about Madonna back in the 1980s. My kids listen to classical, jazz, some punk, some indie stuff, some new age, it all depends on their mood. Alot of the mainstream pop stuff like Lady GaGa and others they're just not into. Looking at Lady G in her meat dress standing beside Cher who was just as scantily clad for me says that each of them in their own way is making a statement. Not sure what Lady G's was but whatever.. .to each her own.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Tangy said:


> From far away it still looks better than this outfit of hers.. http://www.msg.com/photos/lady-gaga-at-radio-city-music-hall/gaga-live-in-nyc-1.31578


Interesting... I definitely see that Madonna's early years has had some influence on her style. I bet that disco ball thing had to be super heavy to wear!


----------



## beargy (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds like a good analogy ... I do think she is talented, but she is a little odd

I did not see the meat dress live but did see replays ... it was an interesting statement that was made, whatever that may be


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

don't know what meat had to do with this issue but apparently she was fighting for gay rights..would that be gay cow rights?...again, all that wasted food and the money for the talent to put it together that could have gone to such a good cause and actually fed a few hundred people...just cuz SHE needed to get even MORE attention...was curious what it smelled like though, or how she sat down, or how she, pardon me boys, managed to go to the loo...and ultimately what did she do with it..throw it out with her fake eyelashes? if it was laquered then the the shelters wouldn't even touch it......what a waste!!!

joey


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If it's meat, Butcher It. People shoul'nt dress like meat and meat should not sing."""  Hey all, will be gone 2 weeks cruise to Panama Canal stay well.""""


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

leeniek said:


> I'd be worried about e-coli or worse from all of that raw meat.. even stray dogs would be a threat!
> 
> It's funny.. I'd never even really heard of her until this last winter. My kids aren't into her music at all, and when finally I asked them who Lady GaGa is they both said a crappy singer and my daughter said and a sl*t too!


Seriously, she couldn't sit down or touch anything or bacteria would get everywhere. Wonder what the inside of her limo looked like afterwords.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Ed Buchanan said:


> If it's meat, Butcher It. People shoul'nt dress like meat and meat should not sing.""" Hey all, will be gone 2 weeks cruise to Panama Canal stay well.""""


travel safe ed.....

joey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

maybe she should call herself lady gag-gag!....probably got a new limo too...

joey


----------



## chefbazookas (Oct 11, 2010)

shroomgirl said:


> wonder what her slip was made of


Gabagool. /img/vbsmilies/smilies//wink.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

how about 'gag a maggot' dress or lady gag-a?

joey


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll readily admit I don't "get" the "meat dress" but I think Gaga is pretty brilliant. I'm a lot older than her typical demographic but I've heard a few of her songs that I thought were pretty good. She has a tremendous voice and IIRC has written songs for several other artists. She has loads of talent IMO. And call me crazy, I think she's pretty hot./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif But, um...I wouldn't _ever _want to see the "meat dress" on the floor at the foot of my bed!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## iseeblue (Nov 23, 2010)

was it actually meat?!


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Yep


----------



## iseeblue (Nov 23, 2010)

haha oh my, i thought it was just for show.

that must of smelt.. nice


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's a little bit of a shame that she's as crazy as she is. The girl is actually really talented. Proof:


----------



## iseeblue (Nov 23, 2010)

i love gaga and all her crazy antics.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

I love all things prosciutto.  Speck, Jamon, Belotta, duck prosciutto...on and on!

   I'm not so gaga over the current GaGa...but what the hay!

  dan


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

why do we care /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## coffee (Nov 30, 2010)

hi

In the UK the council would shut her down ! LOL


----------

